# Sunterra Elite Member Benefits



## Spence (Sep 11, 2006)

The Elite Membership Program recognizes and rewards Club Members who own 15,000 or more SunOptions. Club Members receive benefits based on the number of SunOptions they own:


> *Silver Membership*
> • 15,000 SunOptions
> • $99 Space Available Villa Upgrades, 2 per year
> • 10% Discount on Bonus Time
> ...





> *Gold Membership*
> • 30,000 SunOptions
> • $49 Space Available Villa Upgrades, 3 per year
> • 25% Discount on Bonus Time
> ...





> *Platinum Membership*
> • 50,000 SunOptions
> • FREE Space Available Villa Upgrades, no limit
> • 50% Discount on Bonus Time
> ...


Has anyone had any recent experience that would lead you to believe that Sunterra has started to discourage resales by (in addition to making the conversion/re-join process ill defined and mysterious) saying that you can't get Elite benefits on resale purchases?


----------

